# Pounder's Marine Diesel Engines and Gas Turbines, 9th Edition (2009) - (Malestrom)



## مصطفى مشرفه (5 ديسمبر 2009)

Pounder's Marine Diesel Engines and Gas Turbines, 9th Edition (2009) - (Malestrom)​




Since its first appearance in 1950, _Pounder's Marine Diesel Engines_ has served seagoing engineers, students of the Certificates of Competency examinations and the marine engineering industry throughout the world. Each new edition has noted the changes in engine design and the influence of new technology and economic needs on the marine diesel engine. 
Now in its ninth edition, _Pounder's_ retains the directness of approach and attention to essential detail that characterized its predecessors. There are new chapters on monitoring control and HiMSEN engines as well as information on developments in electronic-controlled fuel injection. It is fully updated to cover new legislation including that on emissions and provides details on enhancing overall efficiency and cutting CO2 emissions. 
After experience as a seagoing engineer with the British India Steam Navigation Company, Doug Woodyard held editorial positions with the Institution of Mechanical Engineers and the Institute of Marine Engineers. He subsequently edited The Motor Ship journal for eight years before becoming a freelance editor specializing in shipping, shipbuilding and marine engineering. He is currently technical editor of Marine Propulsion and Auxiliary Machinery, a contributing editor to Speed at Sea, Shipping World and Shipbuilder and a technical press consultant to Rolls-Royce Commercial Marine. 

* Helps engineers to understand the latest changes to marine diesel engineers
* Careful organisation of the new edition enables readers to access the information they require 
* Brand new chapters focus on monitoring control systems and HiMSEN engines.
* Over 270 high quality, clearly labelled illustrations and figures to aid understanding and help engineers quickly identify what they need to know.

download link
http://www.2shared.com/file/9717488/c2c9f1a3/Pounders_Marine_Diesel_Engines.html​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (5 ديسمبر 2009)

كتاب اكثرمن رائع يا اخواني..وهو اصدار 2009 وجدته بالصدفه والله..ورفعته حتى تعم الفائده على جميع المهندسين..ارجو الدعاء..


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى م/ مصطفى بارك الله فيك وفى عائلتك الكريمه

شكرا على تعبك وننتظر المزيد من موضوعاتك 

شكرا لك


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي..أذا كنت ترى ان الكتاب مهم فأرجو منك التثبيت حتى تعم الفائده على جميع المهندسين إن شاء الله..


----------



## Youssef Nagah (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

إن شاء الله ستجدون مشاركتي قريبا


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى يوسف ... نورت الملتقى


----------



## musicshow (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك يا هندسة


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2009)

musicshow قال:


> شكرا ليك يا هندسة


 

اظن طلبك هنا يا باشمهندس ... 
دمت بود
:28:


----------



## العملاق الصغير (17 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## SeaMan (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي الافاضل 
الكتاب رائع جدا وأتمنى منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على كتاب اخر احتاجه في مشروع التخرج اسمه:
Marine low speed diesel engines by dr.denis griffiths 
او :
*MEP Series: Volume 2 Part 17: Marine Low Speed Diesel Engines*


وهما اسمان لنفس الكتاب لان الكتاب عبارة عن سلسلة احتاج منه الجزء الخاص بمحركات الديزل البحرية منخفضة سرعة الدوران
ارجو التكرم بالمساعدة


----------

